# mini-z's for sale



## vettewayne (Dec 27, 2006)

I have two mini-z's for sale. One is an MR2 converted to a Bush Nascar with the special wheels, Dale Earnhart Jr. body, radio, batteries, charger and alot of other parts. The other is an F1 converted to a Nextel cup Nascar. It also has a radio, #28 body and two new bodies, and many other parts, tires and a couple extra motors. $300.00 takes it all, might seperate the cars. Everything is in great condition and they were both competitive cars.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You should list this in swap and sell.


----------



## vettewayne (Dec 27, 2006)

I appreciate the help. It's in the swap and sell now. Thanks, Vettewayne


----------

